# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  وماذا بعد شراء ياهو لموقع مكتوب؟

## saousana

الكل قرأ خبر شراء موقع ياهو لموقع مكتوب اليوم وهو الخبر الذي فاجئ الجميع وزاد من مفاجئة الخبر هو قيمة الصفقة فهناك مصادر تقول أنها 100 مليون دولار ومصادر أخرى تقول أنها 85 مليون دولار، فمهما كانت الصفقة قريبة من هذه الأسعار يظل السؤال الذي أطرحه على نفسي: هل يستحق موقع مكتوب هذا الرقم؟

مكتوب قامت بخطوات جرئية في السنوات الأخيرة، هذه الخطوات زادت من شعبية مكتوب ولعل أهم هذه الخطوات والتي أرى أنها هي التي جعلت عداد زوار الموقع يزداد بشكل ملحوظ هي عملية شراء المنتديات، فنحن في بلداننا العربية لا زالت ثقافة المنتديات هي التي تستحوذ على النصيب الأكبر من اهتمامات الزوار، لذلك قامت مكتوب بشراء منتدى الفراشة النسائي ومنتدى الرياضة للأبد ومنتدى المسافرون العرب وغيره من المنتديات الأخرى، وهذه الصفقات جعل موقع مكتوب في مصاف المواقع الكبيرة في الوطن العربي والسبب يعود للإقبال الكبير على هذه المنتديات.

ولكن هناك أمر مهم لا أدري هل كانت ياهو تعلم به قبل الصفقة وهو أن بعض المنتديات عندنا ومنها المنتديات التي تملكها مكتوب مليئة بالبرامج المخترقة والمواد الممنوعة والمواد المقرصنة، هل سوف تقوم ياهو بإغلاق هذه المنتديات للحفاظ على سمعتها والعمل بالقوانين المتبعة في جميع الدول ماعدا بعض الدول العالمية والكثير من الدول العربية التي تعتبر فيها القرصنة من الأمور الاعتيادية، أم سوف تقوم ياهو “بتنظيف” هذه المنتديات وتنقيتها من المواد المقرصنة؟

أعتقد أن الصفقة ممتازة لمكتوب ولكن سوف يكون هناك تصفية لخدماتها وسوف تكون هناك تضحيات ويمكن أن تطال هذه التضحيات المنتديات، مكتوب الآن أصبح يتبع لياهو ويجب عليه أن يوافق على الأخلاقيات المعروفة لديهم في المواقع الالكترونية والتي تغيب عن المواقع العربية.  قد يقول قائل أن المواد المقرصنة قليلة جدا في منتديات مكتوب، وجوابي هو أنه بأمريكا والدول الأوروبية لا يهمهم العدد يهمهم أن تتمتع بالأخلاقيات المعروفة ولا تقوم بقرصنة أي مادة.

آخرًا، ما رأي زوار عالم التقنية بهذه الصفقة، هل سوف يكون هناك تضحيات لدى مكتوب خصوصا في المواقع التي تملكها؟ وهل تستحق مكتوب هذا الرقم الكبير؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

موقع مكتوب يستحق ...
لانه اكبر موقع في العالم العربي

----------


## saousana

[align=center]موقع اردني على فكرة 
ومديره مش كبير كتير بالعمر 
يعني في امل نوصل فيي امل  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يعني حرام يكون ناجح وهو اردني و يصير نافس الشركات الكبيره بالعالم

خلص بطل يصير اردني  :Eh S(2): 

[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]100  مليون 
100 100 [/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center]موقع اردني على فكرة 
> ومديره مش كبير كتير بالعمر 
> يعني في امل نوصل فيي امل [/align]


على ما اذكر اصحابه اكثر من واحد وهم مجموعة من الشباب وبداياته كانت كتجربة بسيطة وصغيرة في عالم الانترنت والله فتحها بوجههم  :SnipeR (62): 
وهم اردنيين ومقر الشركة بعمان

----------


## عُبادة

يعني لو الموقع إلك ممكن انك ما تبيعه اذا انعرض عليك ربع هيك مبلغ؟؟ :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

> يعني لو الموقع إلك ممكن انك ما تبيعه اذا انعرض عليك ربع هيك مبلغ؟؟


اه ببيعه اذا انعرض علي هيك مبلغ 
هو ما رح يتغير لا لغته ولا لا زواره 
اصلا الياهو  اشترته لانه كل زرواه عرب

----------


## renah

هم لو استنوا اشوي كنت اشتريته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني لو الموقع إلك ممكن انك ما تبيعه اذا انعرض عليك ربع هيك مبلغ؟؟


[align=center] 
اذا كان في وراي جهات بتدعمني و بتقويني كأردني بين الشركات و بتعطيني الدعم المادي اللي بغنيني عن الياهو ما ببيعه 

اما اذا الجهات المسؤوله واللي لازم تقدر هالنجاح مش مهتمه و ما في مردود مادي اكيد بدي ابيعه 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> اه ببيعه اذا انعرض علي هيك مبلغ 
> هو ما رح يتغير لا لغته ولا لا زواره 
> اصلا الياهو  اشترته لانه كل زرواه عرب


اكيد رح نبيعه 
انا بحكي عن محمد اللي بده اياه يضل نجاح اردني في عالم الانترنت :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> اذا كان في وراي جهات بتدعمني و بتقويني كأردني بين الشركات و بتعطيني الدعم المادي اللي بغنيني عن الياهو ما ببيعه 
> 
> اما اذا الجهات المسؤوله واللي لازم تقدر هالنجاح مش مهتمه و ما في مردود مادي اكيد بدي ابيعه 
> [/align]


مين اللي بده يدعم ب100 مليون هون ولا حتى بأمريكا؟؟

----------


## saousana

[align=center]بس فعلا نجاح اردني 
اصحاب الشركة اجو مرة عملو ندوة عنا في الجامعة 
والله شباب صغار 
جد اشي برفع الراس 
عقبالنا  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اكيد رح نبيعه 
> انا بحكي عن محمد اللي بده اياه يضل نجاح اردني في عالم الانترنت


[align=center] 

جاوبتك ، وهو مش نجاح اردني ، واضح انه نجاح عالمي والا ما اشترته الياهو

الفكره ليش كل اشي عربي ناجح لازم يكون ماخذ شهادة الامتياز من الغرب ، او يتحول للغربي
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> مين اللي بده يدعم ب100 مليون هون ولا حتى بأمريكا؟؟


[align=center] 
لا تسألني ، و عارف انه كل العرب ما بحتكمو على مليون واحد 

بس هو مجرد سؤال ضمن كوكبة الاسئلة اللي عنوانها

لمتى احنا عالم ثالث ؟ 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> 
> جاوبتك ، وهو مش نجاح اردني ، واضح انه نجاح عالمي والا ما اشترته الياهو
> 
> الفكره ليش كل اشي عربي ناجح لازم يكون ماخذ شهادة الامتياز من الغرب ، او يتحول للغربي
> [/align]


انا قصدي نجاح ببصمة اردنية اكيد هو نجاح على مستوى العالم
مين حكا انه انا حاب يكون كل شي بامتياز غربي وانا من اكثر المناهضين لهالحكي 
بس احنا مجبورين على هالشي

انت بترضى تدرس الطب بالعربي؟؟مع العلم انه اللغة العربية اوسع من الانجليزية ؟؟

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> لا تسألني ، و عارف انه كل العرب ما بحتكمو على مليون واحد 
> 
> بس هو مجرد سؤال ضمن كوكبة الاسئلة اللي عنوانها
> 
> لمتى احنا عالم ثالث ؟ 
> [/align]


حتى لو اصحابه امريكان ما رح يبيعو لو اجاهم هيك عرض؟؟
اكيد رح يبيعوا

هينا بنشوف شركات كبيرة وصغيرة بتنباع لما يجيهم عرض مغري زي هيك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا قصدي نجاح ببصمة اردنية اكيد هو نجاح على مستوى العالم
> مين حكا انه انا حاب يكون كل شي بامتياز غربي وانا من اكثر المناهضين لهالحكي 
> بس احنا مجبورين على هالشي
> 
> انت بترضى تدرس الطب بالعربي؟؟مع العلم انه اللغة العربية اوسع من الانجليزية ؟؟


[align=center] 

اكيد لا ، لانه ببساطه كل العلم اليوم غربي ، فكيف بدي ادرس ثقافة بغير لغتها الام 

انا معك 

بس هو مجرد سؤال ، يعني من حقنا احنا العرب نكون متخلفين ، وعلى الاقل نسأل ليش متخلفين 

ظللنا حق السؤال 

ولا لأ ؟ 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حتى لو اصحابه امريكان ما رح يبيعو لو اجاهم هيك عرض؟؟
> اكيد رح يبيعوا
> 
> هينا بنشوف شركات كبيرة وصغيرة بتنباع لما يجيهم عرض مغري زي هيك


[align=center] 
يا اخي بتنباع من الغرب للغرب ، من نجاح غربي لنجاح غربي 

عمرك سمعت بشركة نفط كبيرة انباعت للعرب 

افهم علي ترى جننتي  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (30):  :Bl (14): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> [align=center] 
> يا اخي بتنباع من الغرب للغرب ، من نجاح غربي لنجاح غربي 
> 
> عمرك سمعت بشركة نفط كبيرة انباعت للعرب 
> 
> افهم علي ترى جننتي 
> [/align]


اه يعني لو اجا واحد عربي يشتريها ما رح يرضوا يبيعوا؟؟

اه صار فيه شركات نفط عربية وشركات كبيرة كمان

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مكتوب من اشهر المواقع العربية واقدمها وما بننكر هالشي ...لكن مين كان سائل بهالموقع ...وكم بدهم اصحاب هالشركة من الزمن ليجمعوا هيك مبلغ ... ياهو لما فكرت بشراء هيك موقع ودفع هيك مبلغ اكيد عملوا حساباتهم قبل ما يشتروه وكيف بس يضموه لجناحهم رح يدخللهم ارباح طائلة... فكرت الياهو انها تقوي قاعدتها بالعالم العربي ورح ينجحوا بالهشي لأنهم ضموا مكتوب لموقع عالمي مشهور ... بدون شركة عملاقة زي الياهو بعمرو موقع مكتوب ما رح توصل ارباحه لنصف هالمبلغ ... 

وانا بحكي انه المواقع العربية ما رح توصل لنصف طموحات المواقع الاجنبية فالافضل مثل هيك عرض يبيعوا فورا  ... صاحب موقع الفيس بوك الشاب الجامعي  عرضت عليه شركة المايكرسوفت لشراء حصة من الموقع بقيمة 450 مليون ورفض بتقدروا تحكولي ليش؟؟؟  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

خلص بجوز yahoo تشتريني لاني عبقري  :Db465236ff: بس انا ما بدي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
خلي عبادة يحكيلك ليش  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يعطيكم العافيه القصة قصة نجاح عربي تم بيعه بس هل هذا الامر صح ام خاطئ في رايي تقيم الوضع لن يكون بلامر السهل ولا المنصف ولا الموضوع انك تكون مع او ضد القصة سهله  موقع نجح واستحق ان يتم بيعه بمبلغ عالي ورايي محمد انا فاهمه  لانه ببيع الموقع رح يفقد هويته العربيه تماما ومع الزمن رح الكل ينسى اصل هاد الموقع وجذوره  عربيه 
بس كمان اي موقع بحمل طابع عربي هو موقع شو ما كانت شهرته وشو ما كان وزنه بهويته العربيه ما بوصل لنجاح اي موقع غربي ليش هاي بدها موضوع لحالها  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): .

----------


## عُبادة

لانه الفيس بوك خلال فترة قصيرة صار من اكثر المواقع رواجا بالعالم وتقريبا معظم الناس مسجلين فيه 
يعني اللي اله صاحب صارله 10 سنين مش شايفه بدور عليه بالفيس بوك بلاقيه

ليش تحكي عن المواقع او الشركات اللي ما انباعت شوف الشركات الثانية اللي انباعت


وكمان شو مصدر معلوماتك انه انعرض عليه450 مليون؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

يا احمد الكل ببيع

هي ال massenger رفض صاحبه في البدايه بيعه 
بعدين باعه ب 10 اضعاف السعر الاول ...
يعني البيع بتم اخر اشي ..بس شغله تجاريه بحته

----------


## الخمايسة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

اعتقد إنه كان بإمكانهم بيعه بأكثر من هذا المبلغ


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عندما جلس مارك جوكربيرج امام شاشة الكمبيوتر في حجرته بمساكن الطلبة في جامعة هارفارد الامريكية العريقة، وبدأ يصمم موقعا جديدا على شبكة الانترنت، كان لديه هدف واضح، وهو تصميم موقع يجمع زملاءه في الجامعة ويمكنهم من تبادل اخبارهم وصورهم وآرائهم. 

لم يفكر جوكربيرج، الذي كان مشهورا بين الطلبة بولعه الشديد بالانترنت، ببساطة فكر في تسهيل عملية التواصل بين طلبة الجامعة على اساس ان مثل هذا التواصل، اذا تم بنجاح، سيكون له شعبية جارفة. 


واطلق جوكربيرج موقعه "فيس بوك" في عام 2004، وكان له ما اراد. 
رابط الموقع: http://www.facebook.com


فسرعان ما لقي الموقع رواجا بين طلبة جامعة هافارد، واكتسب شعبية واسعة بينهم، الامر الذي شجعه على توسيع قاعدة من يحق لهم الدخول الى الموقع لتشمل طلبة جامعات اخرى او طلبة مدارس ثانوية يسعون الى التعرف على الحياة الجامعية. 



واستمر موقع "فيس بوك" قاصرا على طلبة الجامعات والمدارس الثانوية لمدة سنتين. ثم قرر جوكربيرج ان يخطو خطوة اخرى للامام، وهي ان يفتح ابواب موقعه امام كل من يرغب في استخدامه، وكانت النتيجة طفرة في عدد مستخدمي الموقع، اذ ارتفع من 12 مليون مستخدم في شهر ديسمبر/كانون الاول من العام الماضي الى اكثر من 40 مليون مستخدم حاليا، ويأمل ان يبلغ العدد 50 مليون 
مستخدم بنهاية عام 2007. 

وفي نفس الوقت قرر ايضا ان يفتح ابواب الموقع امام المبرمجين ليقدموا خدمات جديدة لزواره، وان يدخل في تعاقدات مع معلنين يسعون للاستفادة من قاعدته الجماهيرية الواسعة. 
وكان من الطبيعي ان يلفت النجاح السريع الذي حققه الموقع انظار العاملين في صناعة المعلومات، فمن ناحية بات واضحا ان سوق شبكات التواصل الاجتماعي 
عبر الانترنت ينمو بشكل هائل، ويسد احتياجا هاما لدى مستخدمي الانترنت خاصة من صغار السن. ومن ناحية اخرى نجح موقع "فيس بوك" في هذا المجال بشكل كبير. 


وكانت النتيجة ان تلقى جوكربيرج عرضا لشراء موقعه بمبلغ مليار دولار العام الماضي. 


الا ان جوكربيرج، وعمره 23 عاما، فقط فاجأ كثيرين من حوله برفض العرض. 


وتوقع كثيرون ان يندم على هذا الرفض، خاصة وانه جاء بعد عام واحد فقط من قيام شركة "نيوزكوربوريشن"، التي يمتلكها المليونير الاسترالي روبرت ميردوخ، بشراء موقع "ماي سبيس"، وهو موقع للعلاقات الاجتماعية، بمبلغ 580 
مليون دولار. 


اما سبب رفض جوكربيرج لهذا العرض فيرجع الى انه رأى ان قيمة شبكته اعلى كثيرا من المبلغ المعروض. وحسبما قال في مقابلة مع صحيفة فاينانشيال تايمز البريطانية فانه "ربما لم يقدر كثيرون قيمة الشبكة التي بنيناها بما تستحق". واضاف ان عملية الاتصال بين الناس ذات اهمية بالغة، و"اذا 
استطعنا ان نحسنها قليلا لعدد كبير من الناس فان هذا سيكون له اثر اقتصادي هائل على العالم كله". 


واثبت واقع الحال انه كان محقا في رفضه هذا العرض. فقد قالت صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال"، ابرز الصحف الاقتصادية الامريكية، الاثنين ان شركة ميكروسوفت تسعى لشراء 5% من قيمة "فيس بوك" بقيمة من 300 الى 500 مليون 
دولار، الامر الذي يعني ان قيمة فيس بوك" الكلية تصل الى مبلغ من ستة الى عشرة مليارات. 


احلام ومشكلات 


امام جوكربيرج مشروعات كثيرة، فهو مثلا يريد ان يستمر النمو في مستخدمي الشبكة بحيث يتضاعف عدد المستخدمين كل ستة اشهر، ويريد تقديم المزيد من 
الخدمات التفاعلية في شبكة "فيس بوك"، وان كان جوكربيرج لا يفضل عموما الحديث عن خططه طويلة الاجل. 
 
الا ان الطريق ليس سهلا. هناك منافسة شرسة من عدة مواقع للعلاقات الاجتماعية، ابرزها موقع "ماي سبيس" الذي سيبلغ عدد مستخدميه اكثر من 200 مليون فرد، ويعد اكبر شبكة للعلاقات الاجتماعية في العالم. 


على طريق بيل جيتس؟؟!! 

يبدو التشابه واضحا بين بيل جيتس ومارك جوكر بيرج. كلا الرجلين بدأ العمل في صناعة المعلومات في بداية العشرينات من العمر، وكلاهما اصبح من اصحاب 
الملايين في العشرينات ايضا، وكلاهما صاحب رؤية اثمرت نجاحا وتغييرا في سوق المعلومات استفاد منه الملايين في العالم. 



وكلاهما درس في جامعة هارفارد، وان كان جيتس لم يكمل دراسته بسبب انشغاله بتطوير برامج الحاسبات الشخصية. وبين الرجلين ايضا علاقة عمل تتجه الى التطور والتوسع كما ذكرنا. 

بل ان ملامح وجه جوكربرج تبدو لحد من قريبة من ملامح جيتس. 

غير ان جيتس، الذي ولد في عام 1955، هو الاغنى على وجه كوكبنا حسب تصنيف مجلة فوربس" الامريكية، وهو صاحب اكبر شركة لبرامج الكمبيوتر في العالم، كما انه اكبر متبرع للعمل الخيري في العالم. 
وهذا يعني ان على جوكربرج القيام بالكثير اذا اراد ان يحقق نجاحا يقارب ماحققه جيتس.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_[align=center]الي عمل مكتوب ونجح هالنجاح بيقدر يعمل غيره ... وبيعه وحتى لو كان غصه بالحلق الا انه ممكن يكون دافع مهم لنجاح جديد .. 

هو ظل اشي عربي عربي ... كله صار عربي برعاية الجوده الغربيه 

شكرا سوسن [/align]_

----------


## saousana

[align=center]اهلين فيكم كلكم 
نورتو الموضوع 
وعقبالي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

يالله شدوا حالكم مشان نبيع الحصن ب 250 مليون دولار
والارباح 50% للمدير والباقي حسب نسبه المشاركه :Db465236ff:

----------


## ???... why ...???

> يالله شدوا حالكم مشان نبيع الحصن ب 250 مليون دولار
> والارباح 50% للمدير والباقي حسب نسبه المشاركه


 
والله  زهرة الحصن حنى والدرع درعنا وما نقبل بالغرباء 

بعدين احنا محصنين الحصن فكيف راح ينباع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بس ممكن والله ينباع بس شوي هاد المبلغ 250 مليون دولار ليش ما نبيعة بــ 250 ميليار دولار كل شي الو سعرة صح زهرة

----------


## saousana

> يالله شدوا حالكم مشان نبيع الحصن ب 250 مليون دولار
> والارباح 50% للمدير والباقي حسب نسبه المشاركه


حسب نسب المشاركة لانه اعلى مشاركة انتي  :SnipeR (30):  

يللا ان شاء الله ينباع 250 مليون  :Db465236ff: 

منورة زهرة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حسب نسب المشاركة لانه اعلى مشاركة انتي   
> يللا ان شاء الله ينباع 250 مليون  
> منورة زهرة


[align=center] 
شايفه مشان توخذ الارباح  :SnipeR (30): 

المفروض حسب اللي بحط (  :Eh S(2):  ) أكثر 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> شايفه مشان توخذ الارباح 
> 
> المفروض حسب اللي بحط (  ) أكثر 
> [/align]


المفروض لصاحبة الموضوع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_ 

ايوه صرنا بايعين وقسموا الحصص  

على كل حال انتوا شدوا حيلكم وتهكلوش هم المصاري_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
و اللي بكتبو بالاحمر ما الهم اشي  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

> _ 
> 
> ايوه صرنا بايعين وقسموا الحصص  
> 
> على كل حال انتوا شدوا حيلكم وتهكلوش هم المصاري_


اه مش بينا 250 مليون 
ما بفرقو بينا 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_[align=center] طيب انا موافق ما بدي شي .. مش بيناتنا قولة سوسن [/align]_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
ياي هو يجيب المبلغ هاد وانا بغتال حسان من هسى  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> ياي هو يجيب المبلغ هاد وانا بغتال حسان من هسى


وانا بساعدك اذا بدك مساعده ..!!

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لا عموه انت واياه واياها , اقسام منتديات طلاب الجامعات الاردنيه مش للبيع  :SnipeR (19): 
بيعوا المنتدى وما حد يقرب على الاقسام  :Ag: 
عندي مشاريعي الخاصه  :SnipeR (16):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> لا عموه انت واياه واياها , اقسام منتديات طلاب الجامعات الاردنيه مش للبيع 
> بيعوا المنتدى وما حد يقرب على الاقسام 
> عندي مشاريعي الخاصه


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------

